# Power outage on hatch day



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ah!!! Why?! Why me? The power is rarely out for more than an hour here. Today, hatch day of all flipping times it has been out for almost 2 hours now. I wrapped both incubators up as soon as I realized it wouldn’t be quick- any other ideas?? I thought about my crabs first honestly bc that’s what I’m used to worrying for; but then it hit me and I’m kinda starting to stress it. 
Anything else I can do other than leave them shut and wrapped? I could set them in the sun but then there’s no temp control etc- but I could maybe monitor with another thermometer? How bad is this going to hurt my hatch rate now?? So dang close and this.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I only wish I had a big fat broody I could’ve stuck them under anyway.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's OK. They can take the outage fairly well. It might delay things a bit but they'll still hatch. 

If it's warm enough outside and not windy and you can monitor the temps, there's nothing wrong with setting them outside.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

My BFF 2 blocks away ended up having power so I ran everything over there. Ugh. Now they get to hatch there. But it was an easy solution.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The power is still out? Is there construction going on that cut a cable?

Good solution for now.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yep- the ones for today will stay here til hatch and I’ll just come by every little while and check on the progress etc. we have one that was pipped externally before the move and is doing just fine still, and still the only one, no big deal! I’m just excited to have one- and it may be an early one compared to the others, bc the first incubator was not heating evenly- hence why I got rid of it within first 2 days. So it’s not impossible there... will just have to see! So cute tho- can’t wait to see more start to pip- I’ll feel better then.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Power still out?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nah. It was back on by 10:45. Jerks. Lol oh well. Her kids can enjoy it too. They have snakes too, so it’s a totally different experience. 
As if this wasn’t enough- Tiny and Chip tried to kill each other while I was gone. 


























Guess they didn’t settle their differences after all. Really unsure what to do now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They only thing you can do is keep them separate. Tiny got his butt handed to him by the looks of it. He looks down too. Losing is a big deal even to chicken boys.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*OM-Sorry I did not see this sooner. With my last hatch the incubator had gone off on three separate occasions; one time for eight hours. Every egg hatched and on time.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They only thing you can do is keep them separate. Tiny got his butt handed to him by the looks of it. He looks down too. Losing is a big deal even to chicken boys.


They need to be separated for now. This will either resolve at some point or it won't. I have managed up to nine free ranging roos at a time and I draw the line at 2x significant fight damage. You may want to give them the chance to hit the reset button but if it continues, the fighting generally does not resolve itself with time and if stubborn enough, one may be killed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> one may be killed.


True that. And the way Tiny looks he probably couldn't take another pounding.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That happened to me to. the power went out and I didn't know what to do, but they luckily were fine and a lot hatched so I was glad!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Tiny was mostly hunkered down bc he was still wet and being blow dried in the one; I did of course separate him. The big issue is the lack of hens. It’s been them and only them day after day, with nests on the line now too. So until we add to the flock (coming soon, and until they’re full size pullets or so) Chip is actually going to be the one staying with the flock. I agree, Tiny def was the losing party, even if he maybe doesn’t see it that way! He was much better all around by the time he was dried all over too. 
Still rough injuries but more himself. 
One more chance is fair, but I don’t want anyone hurt either- this about broke my heart to come home to as it was. Neither would come to me, they knew... lol they were both nasty from rolling around on the semi wet ground in the run area that isn’t covered- filthy. Chip gets his bath tomorrow. 
Thank you for the advice, I know what the best thing to do is, I just hate to do it. If we can get everyone moved, with more ladies and space both, I actually think they stand a chance of being ok again. It never was a problem, til now it is kinda thing, and I even understand their rooster-thinking behind it all.  Just stinks. Updated pics, more clear, but yes he def looks rough. Poor buddy.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Pictures aren't working.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ok, I'm seeing them now. So pretty! What breed is he?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

He is a porcelain D’Uccle- the hens look like this; I’m about to have a crap ton of them around here so if you’re anywhere near the Va/Tn border- please come take some off my hands! Lol!  19+ eggs on nests + 11 looking good for hatch day (tomorrow) in incubator! 

Honestly that offer goes to anyone on the forum- if you want them and are able to meet me- I’ll drive a couple hours- or can come get them, free D’Uccle babies to good homes!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh boy that hurts, free little D's and I can't. poo

He does look better. OEGs are known to be fiesty, I think you just saw Chip's feisty side. Poor Tiny. He needs to know he's OK.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Tiny was mostly hunkered down bc he was still wet and being blow dried in the one; I did of course separate him. The big issue is the lack of hens. It’s been them and only them day after day, with nests on the line now too. So until we add to the flock (coming soon, and until they’re full size pullets or so) Chip is actually going to be the one staying with the flock. I agree, Tiny def was the losing party, even if he maybe doesn’t see it that way! He was much better all around by the time he was dried all over too.
> Still rough injuries but more himself.
> One more chance is fair, but I don’t want anyone hurt either- this about broke my heart to come home to as it was. Neither would come to me, they knew... lol they were both nasty from rolling around on the semi wet ground in the run area that isn’t covered- filthy. Chip gets his bath tomorrow.
> Thank you for the advice, I know what the best thing to do is, I just hate to do it. If we can get everyone moved, with more ladies and space both, I actually think they stand a chance of being ok again. It never was a problem, til now it is kinda thing, and I even understand their rooster-thinking behind it all.  Just stinks. Updated pics, more clear, but yes he def looks rough. Poor buddy.


*Once aggression has started, more hens/pullets/space isn't likely to change the behavior. They will need to be penned separately. Sorry.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok, I suspected as much. Thank you all.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Gorgeous birds!💗


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

THANK YOU! 

I need to take another photo shoot with these little Ameraucanas. Ah! 
Had two more DUccle babies hatch for a total of 8- this last one is a preemie or something- developed too fast? Was a nest egg that I brought in. Anyway- last baby is a bit special needs but is coming around. I AM MOMMA to that bird lol. 









My little sweetie coming out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If the yolk is absorbed peep has a much better chance of survival.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> THANK YOU!
> 
> I need to take another photo shoot with these little Ameraucanas. Ah!
> Had two more DUccle babies hatch for a total of 8- this last one is a preemie or something- developed too fast? Was a nest egg that I brought in. Anyway- last baby is a bit special needs but is coming around. I AM MOMMA to that bird lol.
> ...


So adorable! Will you update pics of it when it's not wet? Thanks!


----------

